# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل في الجنه اختلاط!!!

## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله في الجميع
موضوع غريب بعض الشي بس ماجعلني أسأل
لأني سمعت أحد المشايخ يقول
اللهم أجمعنا بالمسلمين والمسلمات في جنات النعيمة على سرر متقابلين
وينطبق ذلك على الرسول حينما نقول اللهم أجمعنا به في جناتك والصحابه الكرام.؟ 
هل فعلا الجنه فيها أختلاط!
أقصد أنه ليس من محارمنا ونراه ونتحدث معه؟

----------


## أبو الفداء

الحمد لله وحده.
الأخت الفاضلة، اعلمي وفقك الله لمرضاته أن أمور الغيبيات لا دخل للقياس العقلي فيها، إنما نتوقف فيها على السمع ولا نزيد. فالدار الفانية التي خلقها الله للتكليف والابتلاء، لا يقاس ما يكون فيها من أحوال الناس على الأخرى الخالدة التي خلقت لتنعيم الفائزين وتعذيب الخاسرين! فالجنة ليس فيها تكليف ولا تشريع، وليس يدخلها الإنسان إلا وقد أذهب الله ما في قلبه من لوازم الابتلاء الدنيوي، كما في قوله تعالى ((وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِم مِّنْ غِلٍّ إِخْوَاناً عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ  )) [الحجر : 47]. ففي تلك الدار نعيم خالص ولذة محضة بلا فتنة ولا غل ولا حقد ولا خوف ولا غيرة ولا حمية ولا عصبية ولا شيء من تلك الأمور التي ابتلينا بها في الحياة الدنيا لغاية التكليف المرادة منها! فإن استقر هذا الأصل في نفس السامع، ذهب به عن عقله سائر تلك الشبهات التي يثيرها المنصرون والملاحدة بشأن أحوال الناس في الجنة من الشهوات والملذات، والله المستعان. 

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وسؤالك "هل الجنة فيها اختلاط" تتطلب الإجابة عليه معرفة المراد بقولك "فيها الاختلاط" أولا. فهو سؤال عن مطلق وجود الاختلاط هناك.. ولذا فالجواب عليه يكون على معنيين: المعنى الكوني: بمعنى هل مطلق الاختلاط كائن في الجنة (أي يمكن أن يقع فيها كونا وخلقة) أم لا؟ والمعنى الشرعي: هل الاختلاط بصورته "المحرمة" واقع في الجنة أم لا؟

والجواب بعون الله أن يقال: 
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  أما من جهة الوقوع الكوني، فلا دليل على امتناعه نقلا ولا عقلا، بل دلت النصوص على لقيا الناس بعضهم بعضا في الجنة على سرر متقابلين، وأنهم يرون بعضهم بعضا كل في منزلته، وأنهم يجتمعون في سوق الجنة كل جمعة ليمن الله عليهم برؤيته (وحديث سوق الجنة هذا في سنده كلام، إن لم أكن واهما) ومرافقة المكثرين من السجود، للنبي عليه السلام في الجنة، وغير ذلك مما يفيد تواتر هذا المعنى، وليس في شيء منه تخصيص للرجال دون النساء، بل هو عام في سائر المسلمين الفائزين – نسأل الله أن نكون منهم – دونما تفريق. فالشاهد أن وقوع الاختلاط لا دليل على امتناعه هناك كونا. 

وإن كنا نستدرك ونؤول إلى الأصل الذي تقدم تقريره من أن أمر الجنة ليس كأمر الدنيا، فلو شاء الله - وتاملي في هذا جيدا - ألا يرى الواحد من أهل الجنة إلا من تطلب نفسه أن تتلذذ برؤيته لجعل له ذلك، من دون أن يرى أحدا غيره.. وما كان في ذلك حرمانٌ له من شيء من ملذات الجنة قط! ولو شاء سبحانه ألا يرى الرجال غير نسائهم في الجنة لكان ذلك بحوله وقدرته ولم يكن ثم ما يمنعه نقلا ولا عقلا! فهي دار غير الدار، لا تنضبط بقوانين الدنيا ولا بنظمها.. ولكن لأن النقل لم يدل على شيء من ذلك فإننا لا علم لنا بشيء مما هو كائن هناك إلا ما بغلنا به النص.. 
وحاصل القول في هذا أن النص كما لم يمنع وقوع الاختلاط في الجنة كونا، فهو أيضا لا يلزم منه وقوعه عقلا، والله أعلم.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  وأما من جهة الحل والحرمة، فإن قلنا بأن الاختلاط واقع كونا، فلا حل ولا حرمة في الجنة أصلا، فلا يوجد "اختلاط مباح واختلاط محرم"!! ومفهوم المحرمية بين الرجال والنساء ممتنع هناك، لأن الدار ليست دار تكليف، والخلق فيها ليسوا خلق ابتلاء ولكنهم خلق تنعيم خالص.. فالله نزع تلك الأشياء من الصدور هناك نزعا، فلا ينظر رجل فيها لامرأة غيره – إن قلنا بإمكان ذلك كونا - طمعا فيما ليس له منها، ولا يرتاب أحد منهم في أخيه! فهم ليسوا في ابتلاء وفتنة ببعضهم البعض هناك، كما الحال هنا! وأنت ترين أن الخمر محرمة في الدنيا ولكنها مباحة في الآخرة، فهل خمر الآخرة تُذهب العقل كخمر الدنيا؟؟ كلا! خمر الدنيا خلقها الله خلق ابتلاء، أما خمر الآخرة فإنما خلقت للتنعيم المحض بلا ابتلاء، فلا خبث فيها ولا مَكرَه!  
 فالناس جميعا يومئذ في حال غير الحال، كلهم (( فِي شُغُلٍ فَاكِهُونَ )) لا يتطرق إلى قلب الرجل منهم - أو المرأة - طمعٌ فيما ليس له، ولا يخشى – رجل أو امرأة - على ما عنده من ذهابه أو العدوان عليه أو الانتقاص منه ولا شيء من هذا ألبتة!! إذ امتناع التكليف والتشريع في تلك الدار الآخرة يلزم منه امتناع وقوع سائر صنوف المكاره فيها جميعا، سواء ما يكرهه الله ويبغضه أو ما يكرهه عباده المتقون المنعمون الذين وعدهم الله فأنجز لهم الميعاد بالخلود في دارٍ لا حَزَن فيها ولا كدر ولا ضيق ولا ريبة ولا ملل ولا شيء مما يكرهون!! 

فتأملي هذا المعنى بارك الله فيك، يذهب عنك هذا الإشكال وجميع ما كان على شاكلته إن شاء الله تعالى، فقط تذكري أن الرب لا يجعل في الجنة – بالخلقة والتكوين – شيئا يكرهه هو سبحانه ولا شيئا يكرهه عباده الفائزون، وهي دار نعيم أبدي لا تكليف فيها ولا ابتلاء .. جعلنا الله وإياكم من أهلها وجمعنا فيها بمن نحب.. 

آمين.

هذا والله أعلى وأعلم.

----------

